# csv einlesen in H2 DB



## EddyKordo (16. Apr 2012)

hiii  

ich habe ein Problem und zwar lese ich eine csv datei in die H2 DB ein und dabei tritt folgendes Problem auf.

der schreibt mir die ganzen spalten der csv in eine lange spalte von der db 

also wenn ich also spalten namen datum , person , kunden .... hab sieht es in der db so aus 

datum,person,kunde... 

und wenn ich das resultset mit getString(1) aufrufe soll er mir ja den inhalt der ersten splate aus der db geben und was ich erhalte ist der komplette inhalt der csv 

quasi speichert er  die csv ein langen string ab in die db 

jetzt die frage : wie kann ich die csv so ansprechen das er spaltenweise in die db schreibt ? also das in der db eine eine tabelle mit spalte datum , kunde und so weiter


----------



## tfa (16. Apr 2012)

> und zwar lese ich eine csv datei in die H2 DB ein


Und wie genau? Mit den H2-Tools?
Hast du vielleicht Spaces oder Tabs statt Kommas als Feld-Separatoren?


----------



## EddyKordo (16. Apr 2012)

```
DB.query("create table if not exists csv as select * from csvread('"+ text_auswahl.getText() + "')");
```

so lese ich die datei ein , pfad bekomme ich aus getText

also ich lese die datei über eine application ein

die csv ist per trennzeichen getrennt , zumindestens wird sie so abgespeichert


----------



## tfa (16. Apr 2012)

Dann musst du vielleicht die Optionen anpassen:

Functions

SQL Grammar


----------



## EddyKordo (18. Apr 2012)

hii 


also mit den funktionen klappt das nicht , weil der nur einstellung übernimmt wie die werte getrennt werden und ich will ja jede spalte einzeln abspeichern in die db dort habe ich schon eine tabelle anglegt wo ich jede spalte der csv zur spalte der db zuordnen will

gibt es vllt auch noch andere möglichkeiten , die einzelnen splaten einzufügen ?


----------

